# How much to sell for



## jimmybigfoot (13 May 2012)

Hi, I have just made this oak wall unit approx 400x400x125. It's in French oak and the door panels and back panel is old French chestnut. Does anybody have an idea as to how much I could make from it? All the mortise and tenons were done by hand and it took me 12 hours with a few tea breaks.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## MickCheese (14 May 2012)

This is always a difficult question.

If you are asking what I would pay for it then about £50 - £70 but then I am neither buying it or selling it and I don't know if there is a market for this where you are. It looks well made from quality timber but IMO a bit chunky and rustic for my liking.

The time, materials and packaging always seem to be more than it can actually sell for.

So, in short, it is worth what someone will pay and whilst it's not to my liking someone else may see it and have just the space on the wall that it will fit and so pay more.

Regards.

Mick


----------



## bugbear (14 May 2012)

MickCheese":1tuqcecr said:


> This is always a difficult question.
> 
> If you are asking what I would pay for it then about £50 - £70 but then I am neither buying it or selling it and I don't know if there is a market for this where you are. It looks well made from quality timber but IMO a bit chunky and rustic for my liking.
> 
> ...



Agreed in all regards.

BugBear


----------



## adidat (14 May 2012)

£60 is about right for me.

adidat


----------



## Cheshirechappie (14 May 2012)

If you can track a copy down, there is a small book by Betty Norbury called 'Marketing and Promotion for Crafts', which has a section covering exactly this question. I think the book was written just before the Interweb really took hold, so parts of it may be a tad dated, but there is still much down-to-earth practical advice by someone who ran a Crafts gallery selling her husband's carving work for many years.


----------

